# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirena:Plaatsingsproblemen

## marieke31

ik heb afgelopen maandag een mirena prberen te laten plaatsen. wat een ellende was dat! ten eerste deed het erg pijn. toen de dokter probeerde om in mijn baarmoeder te komen, ging dit niet: het klepje van mijn baarmoeder ging niet open of in doktersterm: de ostium internum hokte. toen ze de klem verwijderde bloedde ik en viel ik bijna flauw. ik voelde me dus zeer ongelukkig en voor niets, want nu zit de mirena er niet in. ik zou willen vragen of er meerderen zijn die dit meegemaakt hebben en wat daarvoor de oorzaak was. ik zit er best wel mee, want dit was een vervelende ervaring en ik twijfel of ik die mirena nog wel moet plaatsen.....

----------


## pilvraagjes

er is hier een groot topic over het mirena, moet je even iets lager in de lijst hier zoeken. Daar staan vele ervaringen, goed en slecht. Misschien kan je iets anders overwegen? Als je het weer probeerd heb je de kans dat het weer niet goed gaat, dat de mirena niet lang blijft zitten of dat je er lang pijn aan houdt. Als het je die risico's waard is, kan je het nog een keer proberen, als je dat niet wilt, moet je het dus niet meer doen.

----------


## China

Ik heb enkele weken geleden een mirena laten plaatsen en had ongeveer dezelfde ervaring als jij, behalve dat mijn gynaecoloog gewoon twee keer geprobeerd heeft en met brute kracht. Gevolg: veel bloed verloren, veel pijn (nog steeds) en tja ... vrijen is onmogelijk bijna. Terwijl een spiraal toch bedoeld is om te kunnen vrijen zonder zwanger te worden. De fabricant zal wel tevreden zijn: geen zwangere vrouwen met hun spiraal vanwege de pijn die het veroorzaakt.

----------


## Agnes574

China,
Aj,das geen positief bericht en een zéér pijnlijk!
Hopelijk nemen je klachten snel af...
Veel sterkte en succes!

Ag Xx

----------


## miss-m

Ik heb de mirena nu zo'n 5 maanden. de inbreng was een hel! ik heb nog nooit kinderen gehad en daardoor veel pijn gehad. De eerste 3 weken veel bloed verloren en buikpijn gehad maar daarna was het over en ben ik er erg over te spreken.
Ik ben niet meer maandelijks ongesteld, af en toe een dagje iets wat lijkt op bloedverlies maar that's it.
Ik ben er erg over te spreken! en ja je moet er wat voor over hebben!!!

----------


## Elle

Ik heb reeds 2 jaar mijn 2de mirena. gezien ik geen kinderen heb werd deze 2x onder volledige narcose ingebracht. De eerste keer had ik 3 dagen heel veel pijn, 6 maand bruinverlies en dan 4 jaar heel goed. Het laatste jaar begon mijn lichaam weer hormonaal actiever te worden en had ik weer meer hoodpijn, vetter haar, buikpijn... Hierdoor raad ik iedereen aan om na 4 jaar te vervangen ipv na 5 jaar. De tweede keer na het plaatsten geen probleem...

----------


## moniquekuster

Drie weken geleden is mijn 2e mirena spiraal geplaatst. Het was deze keer veel pijnlijker dan de 1e keer. Toen was ik 4 maanden daarvoor bevallen. Dan is alles wat soepeler. De gynaecoloog had veel moeite om 'm te plaatsen. Ze weet ook niet zeker of ie goed zit, dus over drie weken moet ik nog een keer terugkomen. Gaat ze nog eens checken. Hopelijk is dat niet pijnlijk.
Nu was het bijna ondraaglijk. En ik ben echt geen watje. Maar het schijnt bij de meeste vrouwen zo te zijn.
In de buurt van je baarmoeder lopen zenuwen die er voor zorgen dat je (bijna) flauwvalt.
Ik heb bijna een uur op het bed gelegen in het ziekenhuis. De rest van de dag was het allemaal wel gevoelig, maar het ebde langzaam weg.
Ik heb nog ong. 2 weken last van mijn buik gehad, een beetje menstruatie-achtige klachten, maar dat is nu verdwenen.
Ik ben er verder echt super tevreden over.

----------

